# Pop takes home a big one



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Pop (FIL) and I hit a couple new lakes for crappie and we both bout had heat strokes before we gave in. We boated 9 - 10-12" crappie from 6 till noon - so the crappie fishing was kinda crappy. Undeterred and after a good nap we headed out, netted some shad and got us a trotline out before dark. This morning the line looked a little screwy but the limb was shaking and pop was super excited at the first blue. A big 21 pounder! I noticed he was about 10 hooks out and I saw him splash which meant we had lost our brick and the line was just drifting. Experience has taught me to not fool with cleaning and trying to eat any cats over about 10 pounds, so I suggested we just unhook him - I wish I had a picture of pops face , hurt, disgust, disbelief, ashamed, and angry all rolled into one long stare! He let me know that he was keeping him and that HE would clean and eat him. We got him netted and he took the pliers away from me and started trying to get the hook out and I could here him mumbling something about what he told his daughter and how he was raised on catfish and he was always thankful or something like that, but I was not paying much attention to him because I was feeling something making long and strong tugs on the line farther out. A couple of good eaters were next up and I was happy to see them actually fit in the live well. Now the line is beginning to be tangled and all of a sudden a huge tail slaps and wets us like a couple tourist on the front row of the Shamu show! Pop called him a name referring to 1) his size and 2) the fact that his parents weren't married when he was hatched. Without the brick I'm basically hand lining him with big hooks flopping everywhere. Pop had the net ready so I kept my mouth shut about the quick release this time. He scooped him up on the first try and I had to drop the line and grab the net to help him drag him in the boat. We weighed him in at 35.5 pounds but he felt like 75! We worked together cleaning them both and Pop was super proud of all the meat he went home with! All joking aside we really had a lot of fun pulling them in and I'm sore tonight from all the laughing.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

This really reminds me of my pops. Good work out there!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Daaaaang! Nice ones:thumbsup:


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Good memories!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

That was a good weekend. Great Memories 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah, good memories for sure. They made me laugh.

I can just imagine pops trying to clean them big cats.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

stc1993 said:


> Yeah, good memories for sure. They made me laugh.
> 
> I can just imagine pops trying to clean them big cats.




Oh heck he didn't clean either one. I ended up doing them both!


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Probably because you wouldn't let him. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Brett said:


> Probably because you wouldn't let him. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Maybe


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice fish. Great story. I could imagine the hooks flying about and hear FIL muttering about releasing a good fish. Made me smile. 

These stories are a good part of why I like forums. 

Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Fine story and great catches as well. I enjoyed your day from right here at the computer.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice! Congratulations on a fine catch!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome memory-maker.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

That is what it's all about. Good times!
Reminds me of my grandpa and I setting limb lines on the James river in Missouri when I was a kid. We would go out mid day and collect catalpa worms and catch a mess of bluegill. We would bait the lines just below the surface then go back to the first limb and start hauling in the cats.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It's been a while since we had a good entertaining report. That's a good one. Thanks.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm all about CPR but man stories like this make me smile! Nice report Try'n. Sounds like y'all made a memory you will never forget. :thumbup:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job Kevin. The look on his face says it all!


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

The memories that cabin is providing your family are priceless. Money well spent in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> Oh heck he didn't clean either one. I ended up doing them both!


As it should be....wish my pop was still here to take fishing!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Proud of you for letting Pop keep the big'uns. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome fish, good job!


----------

